# Need somewhere to rent for around 3-6 months cheap



## Devitt (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi

My husband will be moving out in Jan to start his new job. He will be provided with furnished accommodation for 2 weeks and is then looking for somewhere to rent cheap as i will be at home still paying for the house here. He needs a studio or 1 bed apartment, furnished and preferably with bills inc. The serviced apartments seem expensive, unless someone knows of cheap ones.

All help much apreciated.

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There is no such thing as cheap serviced apartments with bills inc. They are expensive and he is coming out to Dubai in the peak season.
His next option is to look for short term furnished apartments and pay his own bills. Short term rentals (ie under 12 months) are more expensive annual rentals.
His cheapest option is to look for a villa or flat share with other westerners - they advertise on Dubizzle.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Devitt said:


> All help much apreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Define "cheap" ?


----------



## Devitt (Oct 23, 2012)

AED 3000/3500 per month


----------



## jackycy (Sep 15, 2012)

why dont you try international city, the rent Price of that area is the cheapest in Dubai


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

A furnished one bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina is around 10,000 AED a month. This is one of the more expensive areas. This might sound like a wild and crazy suggestion but why don't you contact an estate agent?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No estate agent is going to be interested in 3-6 months rental at 3k a month. Short term rentals are expensive - you wont even get furnished in IC for that budget short term.
Flat Shares are going to be best option. But even then your budget is low.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Devitt said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband will be moving out in Jan to start his new job. He will be provided with furnished accommodation for 2 weeks and is then looking for somewhere to rent cheap as i will be at home still paying for the house here. He needs a studio or 1 bed apartment, furnished and preferably with bills inc. The serviced apartments seem expensive, unless someone knows of cheap ones.
> 
> ...


I saw a fully furnished studio for rent on Dubizzle, 4k including bills except internet. Look up studio apartment in Al Barsha. Minimum stay is 3 mos. but you have to issue checks for 6 months and notify the landlord of intent to vacate a month before you actually leave to retrieve the unused checks.


----------



## onlyur (Dec 4, 2012)

*about the url*

Hello, i was unawair about that i cannot post any link here,
okay you can check the other website for the apartment like dubizzle,gnads4u,emirates ads
my ad for private room in AL Mamzar,deira dubai.


----------

